# Virginia Beach Heating



## Seven City hvac (Jun 1, 2013)

on a no heat call 
on a heat pump
found it running in cooling mode 
23.2 volts going to 4 way valve
4 way valve coil good 
2 year old goodman
what do you think?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Stuck RV? How did you determine coil is good.


----------



## Seven City hvac (Jun 1, 2013)

with my ohm meter.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

So what did it read/how many ohms.


----------



## Seven City hvac (Jun 1, 2013)

about 13


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Seven City hvac said:


> about 13


Close enough for most 24 volt RV coils.


----------

